

What do I learn next? - theSage

I know Python and C. What do I learn next?<p>--edit--<p>I have not had formal training in programming so I am looking for languages which show me new things.
======
tjr
Lisp. Specifically, try Scheme. More specifically, try working through _The
Little Scheme_ and _Essentials of Programming Languages_ , both from MIT
Press.

~~~
theSage
I had been hunting around for Lisp tutorials and literature. I stumbled upon
writing a lisp interpreter in python called Lis.py

All this while I had been thinking Lisp is something novel and only for kicks.
Thank you for letting me know about Scheme.

~~~
tjr
There are other good Lisp dialects too, of course, but Scheme tends to be
especially well-suited for learning the concepts of Lisp (or of computer
science more generally), and has numerous good books towards that end.

Also, oops on a typo that I can't fix in my previous post now: _The Little
Schemer_.

------
kristianp
SQL and database normalisation. Then datawarehousing things like star schema.

